# Monster im Main!



## Brassenwürger (17. Juli 2008)

Während meines Urlaubes in Franken habe ich am Main bei Kitzingen diese kuriosen Fische gefangen. Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich um Grundeln, genauer gesagt, um Schwarzmeergrundeln. Das ist jedenfalls mein Verdacht....|kopfkrat
Die kleinen Ungeheuer sind echt eine Plage! Beim Aalangeln war jeder Wurf ein Treffer, selbst 2/0er Haken wurden gnadenlos runter gewürgt. Mein Freund versuchte es mit einem Wurmbündel (8 Tauwürmer) auf Waller. Kaum am Grund angekommen, wurde sein Köder vollkommen zerfleischt! Ich habe ihn noch verarscht und gesagt, diese Viecher sitzen nur mit umgeschnalltem Lätzchen und Messer und Gabel am Grund und warten nur auf seine Würmer....#d
Absolut ätzend!
Und was sind das nun für miese Biester? Ich sage: Schwarzmeergrundeln!

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## ~ hunter ~ (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

ich denke dass du da richtig liegst. auch für mich sind das eindeutig schwarzmeergrundeln... :q


----------



## flasha (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*





Sehen sich aber net soooo ähnlich oder?!


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



flasha schrieb:


> Sehen sich aber net soooo ähnlich oder?!


 
Neeee, nicht wirklich! Die Zeichnung ist ganz anders....|kopfkrat


----------



## sadako (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

mmmmh ... ich wohne ja in Oberfranken. Hier bei uns in der Saale gibt es ähnliche Tierchen, Mühlkoppe oder Groppe genannt.
Hab ja mal gegooglet und Schwarzmeergrundel und Mühlkoppe verglichen. Irgendwie erkenne ich zumindest optisch zwischen den beiden kaum einen Unterschied. |kopfkrat

Trotzdem sag ich, es handelt sich auch bei Dir um Mühlkoppen.


----------



## marcus7 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Solche Grundeln habe ich auch schon gefangen.
Einmal in Tunesien im Mittelmeer und das andere mal in einem flachen Fjord in Norwegen.
Waren aber vermutlich nur nahe verwandte arten, da die Grundeln aud Tunesien etwas bulliger und größer waren, aber ansonsten sahen sie identisch aus, wie Deine.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Was im Main die Grundeln sind wo anders die Güstern.
Glückwunsch zu so exotisch aussehenden Fischen!


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



sadako schrieb:


> mmmmh ... ich wohne ja in Oberfranken. Hier bei uns in der Saale gibt es ähnliche Tierchen, Mühlkoppe oder Groppe genannt.
> Hab ja mal gegooglet und Schwarzmeergrundel und Mühlkoppe verglichen. Irgendwie erkenne ich zumindest optisch zwischen den beiden kaum einen Unterschied. |kopfkrat


 
Mühlkoppen waren es nicht! Koppen und Grundeln sind nicht einmal miteinander verwandt und sehen total verschieden aus. Es waren definitiv Grundeln, nur was für welche....|kopfkrat


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Die Kessler-Grundel wird hier bei Köln im Rhein langsam zur Plage!

Könnte es auch sein!

Ernie


----------



## sadako (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Bin keine Groppen- und oder Grundelexpertin - hast wahrscheinlich recht und mein Kommentar war wieder einmal mehr eines dieser zahlreichen Sinnlos-ich-geb-mal-meinen-Senf-dazu-Postings :m


----------



## MKay81 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Ich glaube eine gelb-orange Saugscheibe zu erkennen?
Und die Färbung erinnert mich auch an Kesslergrundeln...
Allerdings ist dafür der Kopf etwas kurz...
Wenn wer was 100%iges hat nur raus damit.
Das intressiert mich jetzt. ;-)


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



sadako schrieb:


> Bin keine Groppen- und oder Grundelexpertin - hast wahrscheinlich recht und mein Kommentar war wieder einmal mehr eines dieser zahlreichen Sinnlos-ich-geb-mal-meinen-Senf-dazu-Postings :m


 
Ach, gar nicht....  So abwegig war der Gedanke ja nun auch nicht!#6


----------



## maesox (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Hallo,

würde auch auf ne *Kessler-Grundel* tippen!!!!


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## sadako (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ach, gar nicht....  So abwegig war der Gedanke ja nun auch nicht!#6



Och ja, einen Versuch war`s ja wert. Zum Glück gab`s auf die Preisfrage nix zu gewinnen, sonst hätte ich wieder die Arschkarte gezogen. :q


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



sadako schrieb:


> Och ja, einen Versuch war`s ja wert. Zum Glück gab`s auf die Preisfrage nix zu gewinnen, sonst hätte ich wieder die Arschkarte gezogen. :q


 
Mühlkoppen und Grundeln sehen sich schon sehr ähnlich! Mühlkoppen habe ich als Kind mit der Hand gefangen, aber diese Viecher sehen total anders aus! Echt faszinierend....|kopfkrat


----------



## sadako (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Hmmnn auf jeden Fall kuriose Fischchen, die Du da gefangen hast! 
Kann Dich aber mal so gaaar nicht verstehen, wie Du hier in Franken Urlaub machen kannst, wo Du doch so schön nah am Meer wohnst. |uhoh:

Aber wahrscheinlich ist es so wie mit Allem - das, was man gerade nicht hat, möchte man am liebsten haben :m

Trotzdem noch viel Spaß bei des Rätsels Lösung


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



sadako schrieb:


> Hmmnn auf jeden Fall kuriose Fischchen, die Du da gefangen hast!
> Kann Dich aber mal so gaaar nicht verstehen, wie Du hier in Franken Urlaub machen kannst, wo Du doch so schön nah am Meer wohnst. |uhoh:
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich ist es so wie mit Allem - das, was man gerade nicht hat, möchte man am liebsten haben :m
> ...


 
Ich fand das traumhaft schön in Franken, da hätte ich das auch noch ´ne Woche länger aushalten können. Viele schöne Gewässer, klasse Landschaft, geile Kneipen.....

Nur mit dem Angeln lief das halt nicht so! Aber ich habe wenigstens in der Tauber nach Jahren endlich mal wieder eine schöne Bachforelle gefangen....#6


----------



## sadako (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Hier bei uns in der Saale fängt man massenhaft wirklich tolle Bachforellen :m
Und ganz unrecht hast Du ja auch nicht: landschaftlich ist es hier schon ganz annehmbar - aber die Menschen und dieser  Dialekt ... brrrrrrr |scardie:
Ich bleib dabei und würde einen feinen Dorsch jeder Bachforelle vorziehen. :q Freu mich schon wie eine Wahnsinnige auf Anfang August, wenn ich mal wieder vier Tage lang Ostseeluft schnuppern und Dorsche ärgern kann


----------



## jerkfreak (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Na dann mal Petri zu den Fängen...! 

Tippe da auch auf genannte Grundeln...!

Hehe, in Franken is halt doch am schönsten...!


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Nur, das in der Ostsee momentan leider nicht viel zu holen ist. Eine einzige Katastrofe! Dann lieber Bachforellen an der Tauber! 

Aber was sind das nur für lästige Grundeln??? Ich bin auch bei den Kessler Zwillingen....äh...Grundeln hängen geblieben. Die kommen denen noch am nächsten!#6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Definitiv Grundel (nicht Koppe).
Höchstwahrscheinlich eine Kesslergrundel (sind aus dem Main bekannt)...
Daneben gibt´s noch die Marmorgrundel - hab gerad hier eine im Aquarium schwimmen. Gibt´s auch im Rhein inzwischen.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

sind 100 % schwarzmeergrundeln in frankfurt am main fängt amn davon auch etliche eine echte plage

mein pb liegt bei 15 cm


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Hier nochmal zum Vergleich:
http://www.fischereiverband-unterfranken.de/grundel_body.htm


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hier nochmal zum Vergleich:
> http://www.fischereiverband-unterfranken.de/grundel_body.htm


 
Hey.....|bigeyes

Die isses! Also doch die Kessler - Grundel!#6

Danke....|wavey:


----------



## sepia (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Mein Freund versuchte es mit einem Wurmbündel (8 Tauwürmer) auf Waller. r




Ich hätt es dann mal mit acht von diesen am 1/0 probiert, hätte bestimmt nen annehmbaren Wallerköder abgegeben.


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



sepia schrieb:


> Ich hätt es dann mal mit acht von diesen am 1/0 probiert, hätte bestimmt nen annehmbaren Wallerköder abgegeben.


 
Du wirst es nicht nicht glauben, aber ich war doch schwer am überlegen.....

Waller auf Grundelbündel....


----------



## J-son (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Jo,

Mühlkoppe im Main wäre wohl auch ein wenig viel verlangt, selbst wenn sich die Wasserqualität wie bei vielen deutschen Flüssen enorm verbessert hat (hat sie?). Koppen sind wohl eher Bewohner der Forellenregion, und auch nicht mehr sehr stark vertreten.
Aber optisch kann ich die Koppen und Grundeln auch nur schlecht auseinanderhalten, ich bin wohl ebenfalls kein guter Fisch-Bestimmer...=/

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## sadako (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



J-son schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> Mühlkoppe im Main wäre wohl auch ein wenig viel verlangt, selbst wenn sich die Wasserqualität wie bei vielen deutschen Flüssen enorm verbessert hat (hat sie?). Koppen sind wohl eher Bewohner der Forellenregion, und auch nicht mehr sehr stark vertreten.
> Aber optisch kann ich die Koppen und Grundeln auch nur schlecht auseinanderhalten, ich bin wohl ebenfalls kein guter Fisch-Bestimmer...=/
> ...



Hätte ja sein können - in der sächsischen Saale hat sich die Wasserqualität im Laufe der letzten Jahre verbessert. Weiß nicht, wie es da mit dem Main aussieht.


----------



## Niederbayer75 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Ich wäre auch sicher gewesen, dass es sich um eine Schwarzmeergrundel handelt.
Wir haben hier in der Donau bei Passau auch eine wahre Invasion... die sind mit den Schiffen vom Schwarzen Meer mit rauf gekommen und vermehren sich wie die wilden!!!

Unten am Bauch haben die eine Art Saugnapf...

Die unterschiedliche Zeichnung ist wie bei fast jedem Fisch gewässerabhängig!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Perückenkünstler (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Coole Fische allemal.#6
Ich fange vielleicht gerade mal 3-5 in dieser Art pro Jahr, beim stippen. Oberrhein, Elsaß.
Früher hab' ich die gerne mal auf Zander genommen.....


----------



## J-son (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



sadako schrieb:


> Hätte ja sein können - in der sächsischen Saale hat sich die Wasserqualität im Laufe der letzten Jahre verbessert. Weiß nicht, wie es da mit dem Main aussieht.



Yep,

von der Saale hört man viel Positives, zu gerne würde ich bei Euch mal angeln...wie kannst Du mit so einem Gewässer vor der Türe ein Meeresfan sein?|kopfkrat
Der Main hat wohl der Saale gegenüber den grossen Nachteil, als Verkehrsweg genutzt zu werden; zudem fliesst die Saale in wesentlich "unberührterer" Natur als der Main. 
Da aber sogar im Rhein (der sich in Deutschland sicher nicht an die Zeiten der Unberührtheit erinnern kann) die Wasserqualität so enorm gestiegen ist, darf man beim Main sicher auch ruhigen Gewissens davon ausgehen. 

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Hmm...beschreib doch mal den Main? Welche Region ist das ueberhaupt?
Hier bei mir in der Forellenregion hab ich frueher jede Menge Koppen mit dem Kescher gefangen aber die  Bildern die ich jetzt noch im Kopf habe, kann ich nicht wirklich mit denen hier im Board vergleichen (haette jemand gesagt, dass das auf deinen Bildern eine Koppe sein, dann haette ichs zu 100% geglaubt^^).
Vllt kann man die Frage ja mit dem Ausschlussverfahren klaeren:
Flussart, Region, Verhaltensweise (die ist fuer Koppen naemlich untypisch, sind nachtaktiv und sehr scheu!)....


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Hmm...beschreib doch mal den Main? Welche Region ist das ueberhaupt?
> Hier bei mir in der Forellenregion hab ich frueher jede Menge Koppen mit dem Kescher gefangen aber die Bildern die ich jetzt noch im Kopf habe, kann ich nicht wirklich mit denen hier im Board vergleichen (haette jemand gesagt, dass das auf deinen Bildern eine Koppe sein, dann haette ichs zu 100% geglaubt^^).
> Vllt kann man die Frage ja mit dem Ausschlussverfahren klaeren:
> Flussart, Region, Verhaltensweise (die ist fuer Koppen naemlich untypisch, sind nachtaktiv und sehr scheu!)....


 
Es sind auf jeden Fall Grundeln und keine Koppen....
Das steht schon mal fest!#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Geile Köderfische, die müssen doch top sein! #6


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Sind die Schwarzmeergrundeln, die nerven mich auch ab und zu beim Aalangeln. Die sind aber genauso lästig, wie die Kaulbarsche v), bloß dass sie keine Stacheln haben.


----------



## lsski (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Hallo Freunde |wavey:

Scheiß was auf Grundel oder nicht Grungel !

mach es so wie ich :vik:
.....häng den kleinen *******r an die Angel für die richtig Großen ! :m

LG Jeff


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



lsski schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde |wavey:
> 
> Scheiß was auf Grundel oder nicht Grungel !
> 
> ...


 
Und dann kommt ein Kontrolleur und hängt sich deinen Kopf als Tophäe über´n Kamin....

Nö, lieber nicht....#6


----------



## martin k (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Hi!
Bei uns in der Donau im Linzer Raum (Österreich) sind die Meergrundeln auch mittlerweile zur Plage mutiert. Meine kapitalste hatte 28cm Länge - ein richtiges Monster - der 12cm-Gufi wurde voll inhaliert. Mit Wurm od. Made "auf Grund" geht an vielen Stellen gar nicht mehr...
Meines Wissens gibt es in OÖ bereits 3 od. 4 versch. Arten, die mit schwarzem Punkt auf der Rückenflosse sind Schwarzmaulgrundeln und auch am häufigsten vertreten. Ansonsten Kesslergrundel od. Marmorierte Meergrundel. Die Fischlis sind einerseits Bruträuber, andererseits haben größere Raubfische wohl kaum Chancen so ein (Un)Tier zu erwischen: In einem 400l-Aquarium mit nur wenigen kleinen Höhlen schaffte es eine etwa 7cm kleine Grundel wochenlang, zwischen einem 40er Wels, sowie einem 25er Barsch zu überleben - eines Tages war dann doch der Wels rund... 
Angeblich kann man die Grundeln auch selber essen - im Schwarzmeergebiet wohl üblich - das weiße, feste Fleisch ist Grätenarm und soll ausgezeichnet schmecken! - muss ich mal probieren...

Grüße
Martin


----------



## sadako (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



J-son schrieb:


> ...wie kannst Du mit so einem Gewässer vor der Türe ein Meeresfan sein?|kopfkrat



Da fragst Du noch??? Nichts kann hier verglichen werden mit der einzigartigen Luft am Meer, den Wellen, dem Meeresrauschen, dem Möwengeschrei, der unendlichen Weite, etc. pp - ich könnte jetzt hier noch stundenlang herum philosophieren, aber das würde noch mehr vom Thema abschweifen als ohnehin schon. 
Ich glaub ich bin einfach nur im falschen Bundesland geboren. #d

Achso, also wenn du gerne mal bei uns angeln möchtest, kann ich Dir wärmsten den Abschnitt der Oberen Saale empfehlen (gehört zwar nicht zu unserem Verein, aber Obere Saale e.V. bietet da Tageskarten zu einem angemessenen Preis von 10 € an und wenn Du an den richtigen Stellen angelst und gerne die Fliegenrute schwingst, kannst Du dort wahre Sternstunden erleben - bei Interesse kannst Du mir eine PN schicken; da kann ich Dir dann noch genauere Auskunft geben).#6


----------



## sepia (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Und dann kommt ein Kontrolleur und hängt sich deinen Kopf als Tophäe über´n Kamin....
> 
> Nö, lieber nicht....#6


wieso ?
ist die entnahme von den Tierchen verboten, obs jetzt Grundeln sind oder Koppen ?
hab noch nie bei uns darauf geachtet . aber ich glaube nicht dass da was explizit aufgeführt ist


----------



## J-son (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



sepia schrieb:


> wieso ?
> ist die entnahme von den Tierchen verboten, obs jetzt Grundeln sind oder Koppen ?
> hab noch nie bei uns darauf geachtet . aber ich glaube nicht dass da was explizit aufgeführt ist



.....


----------



## Klinke (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

also wenn das keine heimischen fische sind und ne echte plage dann kann ich mir nicht vostellen das man die net entnehmen darf und als köder benutzen?!
groppen, mühlkoppen ist klar, die sind geschützt aber doch nit son eingeschleppter plagegeist?


----------



## J-son (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Nö, bei Entnahme von Grundeln wird sich wohl niemand beschweren...ausser vielleicht bei Entahmepflicht, dann gehört der Fisch raus aus dem Gewässer, und nicht (am Haken) wieder rein.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Mühlkoppen sind natürlich gesetztlich streng geschützt und dürfen dem Gewässer nicht entnommen werden und auch nicht als Köderfisch verheizt werden. Gilt jedenfalls für die meisten Bundesländer. Die Grundeln sind als nicht heimische Fischart nicht geschont. Mit denen kann man (fast) alles machen, auch an den Haken hängen (tot, versteht sich), so sehe ich das jedenfalls.
Die sollten doch als Aal- und Zanderköder am Main echt gut hin hauen, so wie bei uns an der Elbe die Kaulbarsche...|bigeyes
Eigentlich müssten sich die dortigen Raubfische schon ganz gut auf diesen neuen "Snack" eingeschossen haben....#6


----------



## BasterHRO (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



sadako schrieb:


> Da fragst Du noch??? Nichts kann hier verglichen werden mit der einzigartigen Luft am Meer, den Wellen, dem Meeresrauschen, dem Möwengeschrei, der unendlichen Weite, etc. pp - ich könnte jetzt hier noch stundenlang herum philosophieren, aber das würde noch mehr vom Thema abschweifen als ohnehin schon.
> Ich glaub ich bin einfach nur im falschen Bundesland geboren. #d
> 
> Achso, also wenn du gerne mal bei uns angeln möchtest, kann ich Dir wärmsten den Abschnitt der Oberen Saale empfehlen (gehört zwar nicht zu unserem Verein, aber Obere Saale e.V. bietet da Tageskarten zu einem angemessenen Preis von 10 € an und wenn Du an den richtigen Stellen angelst und gerne die Fliegenrute schwingst, kannst Du dort wahre Sternstunden erleben - bei Interesse kannst Du mir eine PN schicken; da kann ich Dir dann noch genauere Auskunft geben).#6


 

Hey, ich glaub ich bin im richtigen Bundesland geboren, hab es ca 15 minuten bis an die Ostsee.... du kannst aber auch gerne bei mir einziehen.:q


----------



## Hamburgerin (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Defakto handelt es sich um die Kessler Grundel. Sie ist über den Schwarzmeerraum eingewandert, bzw. mit Ballastwasser eingetragen worden.
Das sind hier in Köln die offiziellen Berichte der Rheinfischerei Genossenschaft. Die Grundeln haben kein Mindesmaß, sind dem Gewässer zu entnehmen und abzutöten.
Da ich am Anfang auch nicht wußte um welchen Fisch es sich handelte, habe ich meine Fotos die ich davon gemacht habe an die Fischereigenossenschft geschickt.
So habe ich mit dem Chef des Ganzen mehrere E-Mail und Telefonate geführt, und das waren dann seine Aussagen.
Die Grundel können bis maximal 22 cm werden. Sie sind Bruträuber und sind bis jetzt den Rhein bis hinter Köln raufgezogen. Darum eine Gefährdung für die heimischen Fische.


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Vielen Dank,

dann weiß ich ja nun, welches Untier sich meine Würmer reingegrundelt hat. Die olle Kessler - Grundel! Die sahen ja hübsch aus und ich habe die auch (verbotenerweise) immer wieder brav zurück in den Bach geschmissen. Aber....
Sind die eigentlich Essbar....?|kopfkrat


----------



## Shimanotestangler (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

richtig das sind groppen 
299% erkennt man an den hartstrahlen am rücken


----------



## Hamburgerin (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Vielen Dank,
> 
> dann weiß ich ja nun, welches Untier sich meine Würmer reingegrundelt hat. Die olle Kessler - Grundel! Die sahen ja hübsch aus und ich habe die auch (verbotenerweise) immer wieder brav zurück in den Bach geschmissen. Aber....
> Sind die eigentlich Essbar....?|kopfkrat




Da sag ich nur zu: Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen, probier es doch mal aus und sag dann bescheid.   #d  #d  #d


----------



## Hamburgerin (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



Shimanotestangler schrieb:


> richtig das sind groppen
> 299% erkennt man an den hartstrahlen am rücken



Dann schau denen mal unter den Bauch....da haben die einen transparent-orangefarbenen Saugnapf.
Meinste ein dieses hätten Groppen  :q


----------



## höcht (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

das selbe problem hab ich an der donau auch! beim vorletzten mal fischn hab  ich 35!! von den viechern gefangen. ne echte plage!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



Shimanotestangler schrieb:


> richtig das sind groppen
> 299% erkennt man an den hartstrahlen am rücken



Ich stimme Dir zu! Sind eindeutig Groppen und die Hartstrahlen am Rücken sind ja bei den vorstehenden Fotos nicht zu übersehen! Nur hab ich noch nicht verstanden, warum 299%?
Hängt das mit Deinem Nick zusammen?|kopfkrat


----------



## lsski (16. April 2009)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

11.04.2009 Rhen bei Neuss

11 Killergrundeln die prima auf 18cm weißen Twister gebisen haben.
Jede 5 kg schwer 
Hakenlösen haben wir immer mit zwei Mann gemacht der Sicherheit wegen.

LG Jeff 


http://img15.*ih.us/img15/4525/killergrundeld.png


----------



## sam1000-0 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Monster im Main!*

Habe auch 2 solcher Fische fangen können im Rhein bei Voerde auf Maden.
Es sind eindeutig Kessler Grundel.
Sie haben die Bauchflossen zusammengewachsen,ähnlich einem Saugnapf,haben Zähne,eine hellbraune Farbe und haben Flecken.Sie jagen die Fischbrut und ernähren sich davon.Sie beissen bei warmen Wetter,tagsüber.
Eines davon war voller Laich bei einer Länge von etwa 10 cm.
Fangdatum:24 Mai 2009,Sonntag


----------



## Fabi-21 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Monster im Main!*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Hmm...beschreib doch mal den Main? Welche Region ist das ueberhaupt?
> Hier bei mir in der Forellenregion hab ich frueher jede Menge Koppen mit dem Kescher gefangen aber die Bildern die ich jetzt noch im Kopf habe, kann ich nicht wirklich mit denen hier im Board vergleichen (haette jemand gesagt, dass das auf deinen Bildern eine Koppe sein, dann haette ichs zu 100% geglaubt^^).
> Vllt kann man die Frage ja mit dem Ausschlussverfahren klaeren:
> Flussart, Region, Verhaltensweise (die ist fuer Koppen naemlich untypisch, sind nachtaktiv und sehr scheu!)....


 

Servus,
also ich angel am Main, der Main ist ein schöner Fluss der duch z.B. Würzburg, Kitzingen, Schweinfurt bis Frankfurt am Main fließt...

Also jetzt zu den Fischen, das sind zu 1000% Kesslergrund, das ist eine richtige Plage bei uns!!!!
Die scheiß Dinger beißen auf alles, die würgen sich die größten Hacken rein, das schlimme ist, beim Aal bzw. Grundangeln mit Wurm würgen die sich den Hacken rein und bleiben einfach am Gund liegen, das ganze machen die so fein das du´s nicht mal merkst...
Das ist dermaßen zum :v

Man vermutet das die Fische aus Russland über die Wolga, Donau in den Main gelangt sind, momentan weiß man auch nicht wie dieser "FREMDE PLAGEGEIST" sich auf die Deutschen Gewässer auswirken wird, man weiß nur das es ein Bodenfisch mit wenig Feinden ist der die ganze Brut anderer Fische frisst!!!!!!!


----------

